
Inside Apple and IBM's App Making Machine - tswartz
https://www.fastcompany.com/3063189/platform-wars/inside-apple-and-ibms-app-making-machine
======
james2vegas
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taligent](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taligent)

